# Hurricane Florence - Reno/Overseed



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would hold on applying seeds until the effects of hurricane Florence are more clear. The current forecast has a lot of rain:










For sure NC and VA, but it should track further north to PA, NJ, DE.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm at 5 3/4" and it's still coming down... Glad I waited to seed.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

lawns aside- stay safe everyone!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It seems like this was not the year for renovations. We could use some Flux Capacitors.

https://smile.amazon.com/DIAMOND-SELECT-TOYS-Back-Future/dp/B001M5PTQM/ref=pd_sbs_229_4?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B001M5PTQM&pd_rd_r=43ee5652-b50f-11e8-861c-cd06ea1130b1&pd_rd_w=Ail90&pd_rd_wg=hxZdR&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=0bb14103-7f67-4c21-9b0b-31f42dc047e7&pf_rd_r=78XK8W3P9P4WABJ5J9R1&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=78XK8W3P9P4WABJ5J9R1


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

We need to start a red/orange roll call. I know we have several members along the NC coast. Stay safe!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, safe wishes to all of our members who will be affected by the storm.

And g-man, can you please work out a TLF discount bulk buy deal on those capacitors? Thanks.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Looks like Central VA - where our rain totals are already +50% above last year's total for the same period - is going to be adding another 15-20" in a short range of time.

Saying good bye to my $115 in overseeds from last Friday....

Stay safe everyone & lets hope...


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Time to make sure my generator works, just in case. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Khy (Jul 27, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Time to make sure my generator works, just in case. Good luck everyone.


Glad I read this, good idea, didn't even think about this, I should probably do the same. Especially being less than a mile from the ocean in NJ.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Well, I got 4 week old KBG pouting right now, 1 week old patches that I reseeded, and Florence on her way to drop 10 inches or more of rain. About 1,000 sq ft of bare soil with KBG sprouts. Any ideas to minimize erosion?

I already sprayed fungicide galore.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> Well, I got 4 week old KBG pouting right now, 1 week old patches that I reseeded, and Florence on her way to drop 10 inches or more of rain. About 1,000 sq ft of bare soil with KBG sprouts. Any ideas to minimize erosion?
> 
> I already sprayed fungicide galore.


Get some PAM on it! Check out g-man's thread.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think I could mail it before tomorrow, so it will be too late for most. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5920


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Glad I held off on my lawn Reno until next year. I broke my arm in August and now Hurricane Florence is going to drop some major rain.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> Well, I got 4 week old KBG pouting right now, 1 week old patches that I reseeded, and Florence on her way to drop 10 inches or more of rain. About 1,000 sq ft of bare soil with KBG sprouts. Any ideas to minimize erosion?
> 
> I already sprayed fungicide galore.


I'm not sure there is anything besides massive erosion control blankets that can help with the amount of rain we MIGHT get.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I am considering throwing down a layer of EZ Straw with tack over top of my 3 week old babies if our forecast gets bad. However I don't anticipate as much rain as you. Not sure about something like this as a more heavy duty option?

https://www.grainger.com/product/DEWITT-Erosion-Control-Blanket-34FY06?cm_sp=Product_Details-_-Products_Based_on_Your_Search-_-IDPPLARECS&cm_vc=IDPPLARECS


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

j4c11 said:


> Well, I got 4 week old KBG pouting right now, 1 week old patches that I reseeded, and Florence on her way to drop 10 inches or more of rain. About 1,000 sq ft of bare soil with KBG sprouts. Any ideas to minimize erosion?
> 
> I already sprayed fungicide galore.


Is this recommended on new grass? I have a bag of DiseaseEX in the garage, should I be throwing it down as a preventative measure? In NJ, we are due to have a few days without a ton of rain (just overcast after raining am inch or two over the last few days). If this forecast is correct, we could be due for a lot more after that, assuming once Florence makes landfall at the end of the week.

I don't see anything on the label forbidding it on new grass. I also looked at Heritage G which appears to be the same AI, and they don't have anything either. I am not very experienced with fungicide or battling fungus in general, so any expert opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## probasestealer (Apr 19, 2018)

gm560 said:


> I am considering throwing down a layer of EZ Straw with tack over top of my 3 week old babies if our forecast gets bad. However I don't anticipate as much rain as you. Not sure about something like this as a more heavy duty option?
> 
> https://www.grainger.com/product/DEWITT-Erosion-Control-Blanket-34FY06?cm_sp=Product_Details-_-Products_Based_on_Your_Search-_-IDPPLARECS&cm_vc=IDPPLARECS


That's a good idea. My Lowe's carries that, I may grab a bag for the bad areas.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a small 2000 sf reno I was gonna seed this week. Im late already to put the seed down. It is tttf and kbg. I wonder if I seeded it and put tarps or clear plastic over it for a day or 2 if that would work. I shouldnt have any germination yet or maybe just a little.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The latest rainfall potential in the next 7 days.


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

Anybody actually think it may help? I am planning to dethatch tomorrow...before its starts raining....then let florence come through....aerate, fertilize, lime, and seed as soon as the rain stops. Figured if anything it will help get the soil really moist for the seeding.

Thoughts?


----------



## freightguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Good luck people. They just downgraded it here to a category 2. I'm in upstate NY that's what they said. Still brutal. Good luck!!!


----------



## ThickAndGreen (Sep 8, 2017)

Trobin1991 said:


> Anybody actually think it may help? I am planning to dethatch tomorrow...before its starts raining....then let florence come through....aerate, fertilize, lime, and seed as soon as the rain stops. Figured if anything it will help get the soil really moist for the seeding.
> 
> Thoughts?


Should be ideal conditions after the rain unless there's standing water.


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

ThickAndGreen said:


> Trobin1991 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody actually think it may help? I am planning to dethatch tomorrow...before its starts raining....then let florence come through....aerate, fertilize, lime, and seed as soon as the rain stops. Figured if anything it will help get the soil really moist for the seeding.
> ...


Kinda what I was thinking....


----------



## Trobin1991 (Aug 17, 2018)

anybody seeding this week?


----------

